

Stop Spying on Wikipedia Users - davidgerard
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/10/opinion/stop-spying-on-wikipedia-users.html

======
MichaelCrawford
A possible workaround for this would be to create some software conceptually
like the TrackMeNot browser add-on, that visits lots of politically sensitive
wikipedia articles.

Such software need not be a browser add-on; it could be a *NIX daemon, a Mac
OS X LaunchControl (LaunchCtl?) background process or a Windows service.

The idea is not so much to prevent spying, but to inject so much noise into
the NSA's spying efforts that it is unable to discern any information that
would be useful for intelligence.

In any case, I'm going to use Tor to read wikipedia from now on. I even use
Tor to read my GMail!

~~~
davidgerard
A lot of the problem is also editors. Most Wikipedias don't allow Tor editing,
because every examination shows Tor edits to be a completely worthless sewer
with literally no good edits. [1] This is unfortunate, but is also how things
are.

Conversations with Tor advocates on the matter tend to go something like this:

Tor advocate: "WHY DO YOU HATE FREEDOM?"

Wikipedians: "Please stop coming into our lounge room and pissing on the
carpet."

Tor advocate: "YOU JUST HATE FREEDOM!"

[1] e.g.
[https://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikitech-l/2014-Septem...](https://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikitech-l/2014-September/078854.html)

